# Stranger Things 3: The Game - So sieht das 16-bit-Spiel aus



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Stranger Things 3: The Game - So sieht das 16-bit-Spiel aus*

						Ab sofort könnt ihr einen genaueren Blick auf das 16-bit-Spiel Stranger Things 3: The Game werfen. Zu diesem Zweckt steht ein neuer Trailer bereit, der euch einen Mix aus Gameplay-Szenen und Zwischensequenzen präsentiert. Der Release des Spiels ist übrigens für den 4. Juli 2019 geplant.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Stranger Things 3: The Game - So sieht das 16-bit-Spiel aus*


----------



## Laforma666 (7. April 2019)

@redaktion: 

das spiel ist kein 16-bit spiel. in dem falle wuerde man es unter windows nicht mehr spielen koennen, da windows nur 32 oder 64 bit anwendungen unterstuetzt. darueber hinaus wirkt die grafik viel detailierter und hat bessere lichteffekte als die spiele der 16-bit aera. ich koennte also den begriff retro-look akzeptieren, aber 16-bit? nein, never.

btw. macht es kaum noch spass bei euch videobeitraege zu schauen. selbst bei einem wechsel von sd auf hd muss ich mir nochmal diewerbung antun - vorher kann ich ja augenscheinlich nicht wechseln, da ich ja warten muss, bis ein sd video laeuft. und nun kommt es auch noch vor, dass die werbung ausgeliefert wird, der eigentliche content aber nicht. mittlerweile schau ich schon auf youtube nach, ob ich das video zu einem interessanten beitrag von euch dort finde, weil ich das langsam als unzumutbar empfinde.


----------



## T-MAXX (7. April 2019)

Laforma666 schrieb:


> @redaktion:
> 
> das spiel ist kein 16-bit spiel. in dem falle wuerde man es unter windows nicht mehr spielen koennen, da windows nur 32 oder 64 bit anwendungen unterstuetzt.



Das ist nicht richtig. Windows XP z. B. war das letzte Betriebssystem, welches 16 Bit "noch" unterstützte.
Heute gibt es die Möglichkeit alte Spiele quasi als Dos Box (Sandkasten) laufen zu lassen.


----------

